# Our Friend Spork's (Old Timer) 15 Minutes of Fame



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 7, 2011)

Many new member don't know him, but old do. Not sure if he is on this forum. 

Here is an article on him and his family in New York Times. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/07/garden/07location.html?src=dayp

M


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 7, 2011)

I am glad for AJ. Didn't know he had the drinking problem, but remembered how he spoke so fondly of his wife and kids. He gave us a little snippet of what it was like rebuilding, but I don't think any can imagine the hardships that they had to overcome. Good for them.

Thanks M for sharing.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 7, 2011)

And the dogs,


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 7, 2011)

Their story is amazing. I wish them well and hope to see AJ back on the knife scene one day soon.


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2011)

Great story and the best to the family 
nice kitchen and i noticed a knife block:thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice to see that, I always liked what Spork mentioned about the house and it looks like it really came out great. Must have been hard times to go through for him and his family. He definitely is among those from the 'old group' that I would love to see popping up here at some time.

Stefan


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 7, 2011)

AJ has a knife block, mahogany board and a mahogany bread board from me.

Their story is amazing and I am happy they have managed to weather the storm and come out on top.

Has anyone invited Spork?


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 13, 2011)

That's awesome. I miss AJ's goofy posts around these parts. Hopefully he shows up one of these days.


----------

